# Adobe Premiere - schneiden?



## schnubbibubbi (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe vorhin mit Adobe premiere angefangen.
Hab auch schon vieles hinbekommen, aber jetzt wollt ich mal fragen, wie ich die verscheiden "bausteine" zerschendien kann.. muss doch gehn doer

gruß


----------



## Receiver (1. Februar 2004)

Probiers mal mit der Rasierklinge....

Bis zur gewünschten Position vorspulen, eventuell auf der Zeitleiste noch was ranzoomen, um den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu erwischen, und dann mit der Rasierklinge nen Fachmännischen Schnitt machen...


----------



## schnubbibubbi (15. Februar 2004)

haha, lustig


----------



## DjCrime (22. Februar 2004)

Diesen "Zeit-Marker" zur gewünschten Position bewegen und dann Rechte Maustaste->Dann steht da irgendwas von Trennen...
Hab im Moment kein Premiere drauf...

==EDIT==
Du kannst Reciever ruhig glauben, denn das stimmt

Mfg,
Crime


----------



## goela (23. Februar 2004)

Thema nach Videoschnitt-,  Technik verschoben!

Das mit der Rasierklinge ist absolut richtig!


----------



## Zeichenfritze (23. Februar 2004)

Eins werd ich wohl nie verstehen für solche Themen sollte man doch die Möglichkeit einer Suchmaschine nutzen, da findet man doch immer was.

Hier ein Link der ganz nützlich sein sollte 

http://www.imn.htwk-leipzig.de/~theinric/premiere/ 

Und wie auch alle anderen sage ich auch Rasierklinge ist richtig also gibts da nichts zu lachen.


----------

